# Egg share??



## Fp (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi girls, 
I have been told i'm not eligable for nhs funding for ivf because my partner already has a child.
Don't you just love how they work out the rules!! Because my partner has a child i have to suffer!!
Ok so thats my rant over with. Lol  
I have been told i may be able to egg share
I find this a really hard decision to make because i can see both good and bad sides of it
Can anyone else who has been offered egg sharing tell me their decition and reasons for it??
I know this is a personal thing but would like other opinions.


----------



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi fp

We were not eligible for funding as my dh also has a dd from a previous relationship even though I have never had children or ever been pregnant - snap!

We decided our best option was egg share and therefore went ahead as I feel there are women out there in a far worse position than myself and how would I feel if I couldnt use my own eggs?  Dont know how I would deal with that one.

We had two cycles, first was a complete failure with poor quality eggs and the second cycle resulted in very good quality eggs and went on to us having a dd !  My only wish is that I hope the couple that I donated to also had the success that we had and now have the joy of also having a child.

I know there are some people that do not like the idea and that is a personal decision and one I fully respect as we all feel differently about egg donation.

I have never regretted donating in fact I wish I had donated eggs before going through IVF for myself, my sister donated her eggs anonimously when she found out I needed IVF and I just think its inspiring.  Wish there were more women in the world like her to help all those ladies who cannot use their own eggs xxxxx

Good luck whatever you decide but I do think you should appeal against your case (we didnt and was advised afterwards we should have!!!!).

Let me know how you get on.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fp (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks billybc,
I was about 80% sure i wanted to donate my eggs but after you've shared your experience i think you've persuaded me to 100% sure i want to do it.  
I'll def let you know how it goes.
How long did you have to wait before you got your appointment to have ivf? I've seen some people say they are on 1 year waiting list but i was hoping if i went ahead with egg sharing 
would it be quicker because i know there is a shortage on 
donated eggs.

Thanks again. Your an angel.  
Xxx


----------

